# Shockability



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh wow I _LOVE_ that 3rd pic! That deserves to be in a caption contest!! haha!


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Yummy!! I can't wait to see more pics of this handsome young boy!!


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like a handful right there. Good luck with your boy. He's a looker for sure!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm hoping he won't be a complete ***. It helps that he hasn't been bred! 

I board at the farm that bred him originally, which is how I'm getting him. Guy said "Come pick him up or he's going to auction." So we're going to pick him up. He's trying to unload a bunch of his horses.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

He looks like he's going to be a great guy. I can see a progress thread being started on this boy. Best of luck with him.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

and before I forget, to be fair. My Barn owner, who was taking these pictures, was smooching and trying to get him to move so she could take some action shots.


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh he's absolutely stunning! Good luck with him and enjoy!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh! those are such unique markings! gorgeous little horse!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

very nice looking horse


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

A little "brain surgery" and that'll help you out too  You guys will be fine I'm sure.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

*He. Is. Wonderful.

*I'm so in love. For a stud-colt with very little handling, he's got his Mother's sweet, quiet disposition.

I was filling up the water tub in his field and decided to see how he'd do being hosed. He fell asleep, so I gave him a full on bath. Then I banded his mane. Then I fly sprayed him. All he had on was a rope halter and the lead rope was draped over the gate. He stayed with his head down low, thoroughly enjoying the attention.

These are pictures from when he got off the trailer. He needs a good 200-300 pounds, and his feet done badly.


















He has a really pretty head. His Father's head.










After a bath and some attention.





























the main issues we'll be working on is his lack of respect for personal space, and he doesn't like his mouth messed with. Of course that's because the guy constantly chained him along his gums to get anything done with him. 

We also picked up a yearling colt who is the same size as the 6 month old weanling my barn owner has. :/ We couldn't leave him there, the pen he was in was 8x8 and plywood/stock panels. I could see every bone in his spine. He's got good bloodlines and he is young enough that hopefully he'll catch up and fill out nicely. He was $500. I can't show pictures of him because he's not mine. 

We'll be having a gelding party late September. A weanling colt, the rescued yearling colt, and my 3 year old colt. Vet should have so much fun.

We're doing weekly photos to watch the progress. He doesn't know what to do now that he's on grass and has hay at all times. We're slowly introducing grain into his diet and I may pick up a colt grower supplement to help. Farrier comes friday. He needs front shoes but that may wait till the next visit.

This is right after his bath, you can really see how thin he is. He needs muscle and weight.


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Gorgeous..gorgeous...GORGEOUS! I simply adore the foal picture. Good luck with him .


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Worked a little more with Sammy. Since there are a LOT of mares on this farm, he's a little distracted. He respects the fence but likes to stand in the corner of his pasture and watch his female neighbors. LoL. I'll be happy when he's gelded and isn't paying so much attention to the ladies.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Subbing, can you put more pics up of the other horse yet? this guy is gonna look stunning when your done!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice horse. Just don't understand waiting for fall-I'd get it over with if the vet was agreeable.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Cacowgirl

I'd prefer to wait until the flies died down some, and for him to gain a bit of weight. He's in a field that does not share a fence line, and while he's distracted by the mares he isn't bad about it. He respects the fence. Pretty much he just eats his hay and stares towards the fields where the girls are. If he wasn't respecting the fence, or was dangerous, we'd drop him in a heartbeat and have the vet geld him immediately. 

I board on a breeding farm and the Barn Owner is familiar with studs, so we have the knowledge to keep everyone and the horses safe. So as long as he's behaving himself then he can hang out, gain weight and wait until it's a little less buggy. 

Tayz
This is the yearling we picked up with Sammy. 

His name is Finn, and it's hard to tell in this pic that he's underweight but he is very ribby and small for his age. Cute though, and very friendly.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Congratulations on your guys. Finn is super cute! Have fun with them.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Sammy playing "Ha ha you can't get me." He was wrong.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He is a gorgeous little guy! Wow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks! Here's some more pics from today. He already looks better after being here a week. 

Ignore the double halter. I like using a rope halter more than a chain and didn't feel like taking the other one off just bring him down to the barn to hose him down.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice looking boys!! Good luck with them!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

they are both cute as can be ! So does your weather start cooling down in Oct ? We can still be pretty warm here !


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

stevenson said:


> they are both cute as can be ! So does your weather start cooling down in Oct ? We can still be pretty warm here !


It's hit or miss here. It can be nice and cool for a week then go back up to the 80's the next day. We got snow in October last year (granted it was just a dusting, but still.) The weather is really wacky! My Barn Owner goes by the moon-signs for castration too, she thinks they bleed less. She's got two to geld while I got one, we'll be splitting a farm call


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Awww! And #3 is awesome!!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

It's *PICTURE UPDATE TIME!*

Sammy (Who I am considering renaming) has been with me for 2 weeks now. 

Still haven't gotten his feet done, our Farrier came last week and had an hour to do a shoe reset and 2 trims before he had to run out and pick up his daughter for a horse show. He's coming tomorrow. We've been working on picking up Sammy's legs, he's good with the front two but the back he tries to avoid.

A little butt high. >.> His half brother grew well into his 5th year.


















The above picture is Sammy, the below headshot is Sammy's Father Just Shockin Y'all










You can see where he gets his good looks.  His Dam has a really short mane and tail, so he definitely takes after his Sire (especially in the nipping department.)


















Trying to get the boob when I was trying to pose with him. ^^^ 









Getting use to being in a stall for short periods of time.



























and a video, not sure if it'll pop up. I can't get into youtube where I am right now but I have the link.

we put a traffic barrel in his pasture to play with, he was scared and hiding behind me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7hycRrL690&feature=youtube_gdata_player


and that's all I got.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

OMG ...


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Haha. I know I love that picture.

I also like those 2 lines of high tinsel barely keeping him in (at his last farm *twitch*)
Thank GOD he respects a fence.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Put Sammy under a saddle today for the first time. He's doing a lot better now that he's got constant handling, but he still needs several reminders that biting is not allowed. He's not as pushy as he was, and has learn to tie. I scheduled his gelding for Friday, so hopefully once he has some 'brain surgery' he'll remember his lessons better.





















Saddle doesn't fit him at all. So tomorrow I need to dig through all my tack and find something that fits him better, and use a shorter girth.

He has the shortest back ever. 

All in all he did really well. Stood for the saddle, bucked under the lunge line but expected that. Kept him moving until he was going at a smooth pace, then had to stop cause the saddle started slipping off.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

It's *Picture Update* time! Again.

*SammyLog 081213

*Second day putting asaddle on Sammy. He takes it very well, though he's not really sure what the point of it is (if only he knew!)

We worked on



Standing to be brushed and tacked up
Lunging with the saddle. Only a few bucks!
Ground tying
Giving to pressure and being hosed off
All in all he did very well. He's paying more attention to me and less attention to what's going on around him. He really enjoys the attention. When he first got here he'd run if you tried to halter him, now he shoves his nose into it.

He's been very nippy since I got him, which has earned him several 'run ins' with a fist. He seems surprised to be corrected, then does very well for about 10 minutes before his testicales start doing the thinking and he tries again. Stud colts. -.- However today he only tried once! Yesterday I corrected him like 6 times.

Need to work on picking up back feet. He does not like people picking up his back legs. He tries to pull away and he is very strong. we're working on it though.

anyways, onward to the images

























































Apparently stall mats are scary.











and a video of hosing him off, just cause







Still having issues finding a saddle that fits him. This ones too big too.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Sammy's training is coming along nicely, he really likes learning new things.

I really thought about sitting on him last night. If I had a few more sips of beer and someone to hold his head, and my helmet which was way over at the barn. Maybe tonight. He stands nice and quiet while I fuss and bang stirrups and lean over him on both sides.





















Tomorrow is D-Day. Castration time!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

What a pretty day. Here is Sammy, who has no idea what's going to happen to him. Waiting for breakfast. 











Chilling in his stall, wondering why he's not back outside.










Oh and here we go. Vet gave him some good drugs and he goes DOWN.









I did not take any pictures of his castration in progress. His testicles were HUGE. 










Wolf teeth extraction. He also got his sheath cleaned while he was out. 









and waiting to wake up.












Stall rest for the day, he can go back out tomorrow. He was not thrilled, though he has a great view of a pregnant mare in the next paddock and her foal. He's fascinated and stands there at the window staring.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, I just found this thread.

He's absolutely stunning and it sounds like you're making great progress with him.

LOL, his coloring trips me out! Seems strange to me that he's got mottled dark skin on his neck and shoulders but the only actual colored hair is down between his legs.

LOVE the coloring on his ears, though. Is he a bay base?



ETA:
"The aliens, they be abductin' me again!"


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you! I am really happy with how far he's come in the 30 days I've had him. Hopefully once the testosterone is out of his system he'll be even easier to work with.  

I can't tell if he's black or bay based to be honest, the sun faded out all the color to that lovely sun-faded brown shade, but his spots are black. His papers say bay based.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Sammy is taking his castration very well.











I don't think he's realized he is missing anything yet.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Drifting said:


> Sammy is taking his castration very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinkin he's delighted to have lost a bit of weight haha! I would think he lost "two stone" :lol:


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Maple said:


> I'm thinkin he's delighted to have lost a bit of weight haha! I would think he lost "two stone" :lol:



Haha, his delight lasted all of 2 days. By day 3 he was swelling slightly and sore in the back end. His incisions started to close up early so we're keeping an eye on it, and put him on antibiotics (under the vets advice. It was looking ..interesting.) The Vet also recommended forcing him to work beyond just a few walks a day, so now we're hand trotting/free lunging him a little bit to keep him moving more. 

Fun fun fun! I'll be happy when he's all healed up. I'm sure he will be too.

He's not biting as much as normal and seems to be quieter, though I think its more because he feels ouchy and not for lack of testosterone just yet.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I live for updates on your guys!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

An update just for you texasgal

Sammy doesn't get to just sit around while he's healing! The swelling has gone down and it's back to work.

Put a bit in his mouth for the first time. He's a very mouthy horse anyways and took it pretty well, though he wouldn't stop chewing on.

The headstall I have does not fit! I had it pulled up on the very last holes and it still was a little looser than I wanted. I might have to buy a cobb/arabian one but I'll try my others first.












So after some work on the lunge line we drew straws to see who would sit on him. Since both my friend and I are a little on the heavier side, the lighter, older, more terrified friend was Volunteered. 









She was terrified.


Sammy was too busy trying to chew on his bit, or my friends arm to really be concerned about it. He just kind of looked back there and was like "What are you doing?"


Anyways, video (With music. Bad music.)


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I never had a Vet okay a recently gelded horse for riding. Hand walk a few times day , but not ride.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Stevenson,
Vet said light riding is Ok, and encouraged us to trot/canter him free-lunging to keep the incision open. They were closing up very fast and causing some problems. He's much much better now that he's getting more exercise (in addition to being out 24/7)

It'll be 7 days tomorrow since the surgery.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

stevenson said:


> I never had a Vet okay a recently gelded horse for riding. Hand walk a few times day , but not ride.


Really? We always had to work our gelded horses .. either lunging or riding. It definitely helps with swelling/edema..

quit thinking like a man ....:lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Agreed, when I got Dobe and Jet, they were both studs, 3 and 5 years old. We got them riding decent, then had them gelded, then kept riding them on vet's orders. Of course, nothing too terribly strenuous while they were healing, but some nice trail rides. Neither one of them swelled even a little and they both healed up quickly.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

He's super cute! Mr. Personality, huh.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He has the silliest expressions! Glad to hear he's healing up well.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks, yeah he's a character.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I didn't read the whole thread, but did you buy him or have him since he was a wee baby?


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I purchased him last month, but the farm I board at originally bred him. So he was there as a weanling until sold. The gentleman who had purchased him him was liquidating his assets and called the breeder (My BO) and said "Come get him or he's going to auction" So I told her I'd take him. My BO didn't want him to go to auction, and she didn't need another horse but would have purchased him and resold him as a stallion/show prospect if I hadn't bought him.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Yesterday Sammy got to go out with two geldings. It's the first time he's been with other horses since he was a weanling. 





























He's under strict supervision as the testosterone isn't completely gone.

He's out with m yearling (The black and white) and a pony, Captain Pickles.

Pickles is the herd leader for now. He makes sure Sammy does not do any funny business with the yearling. That's his baby and he's very protective of him. They've been together since the yearling (Stryder) was a weanling, and Pickles chases Sammy off every time he gets too close.

The other two don't get fly masks anymore. They've figured out how to take them off. Stryder's hell bent on getting Sammy's fly mask and break-away halter off, but Pickles won't let him do more than give him a sniff.

Not sure if this video will work. But this is what happens when Sammy and Stryder get too close.
http://s52.photobucket.com/user/satyrelyre/media/20130825_105917_zpsa6c610a8.mp4.html


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

BO sent me this picture at work.

Someone is trying to get Sammy's fly mask off. I think I see teeth marks on the nose of it.










He kind of looks like he's wearing a Hannibal mask.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl:


"Hello, Clarice"


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

took last week off doing anything. The humidity got bad and I don't like to sweat.

So updates from yesterday and today!




















Doesn't he just look thrilled?

My first ever ear shots with him! Today was the 3rd time I've sat on him and the 1st time we unhooked the lead rope. We worked on forward motion. We ended with some nice walk-stop transitions with a light squeeze and a walk. Much better than how we started.




















Tomorrow we try again, after a visit from the farrier for a reset on his shoes and a trim.


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

It looks like he's really coming a long nicely for you! 

I really hope that things continue to go well.  

He is a cutie!

It's weird because at the appy breeding farm I bought two fillies from years ago there was a colt that looked just like him and his name was Samuel. haha


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks! and if the farm was in Maryland and it was 2010 you never know!


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

Nope it was in southwest, PA and in probably 2007ish. haha


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

You know what I've noticed?

In most of the pictures, Sammy's eyes look like black pits. I was thinking of renaming him "Demon" but I'd be worried he'd act like one!


This is what Sammy thought of the farrier today.









^ Twitchy face.^ 

And... Bonus, a baby pic of Sammy


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I love coming to the barn in the morning to see something like this. All the horses lined up with the morning sun behind them.










I always seem to catch my boys making faces.









My yearling Stryder does not want to be left out of the shot


















another early morning shot. My yearling is catching up to Sammy in height.
.
This is what they do for a living. Eat hay and lounge.










And height difference. POA, Stryder (yearling) and Sammy behind him









Don't let the photos fool you. Sammy's still in work to be broke.










he's so bored...









and practice tying.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Does POA have a name? *grabby hands* for POA.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

That is Captain Pickles! 

He has been with the yearling (Stryder) since last year and thinks the yearling is *his* baby. He's super protective and wouldn't let Sammy near him for 2 days, now he just kind of hangs his head at their antics. Pickle-Pony makes a great babysitter.


----------



## Clevelandbays64 (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice looking horse


----------



## Magdalen (Aug 30, 2013)

Love his markings. especially those ears. He's come along nicely.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

He's coming along super nicely! It only took a month, a month and a half but he finally stopped trying to bite everything and everyone (of course gelding probably helped with that. Nevermind the constant corrections )

Now if I could only strap on my big girl panties and try cantering him. I may wait till we're on a trail and going up a hill. 

He has a massive ADD problem. He's not use to being in an active place so he gets distracted by horses being walked by, people walking by, you name it and he's busy looking at it. So I'm busy trying to move his feet and get him paying attention to me. I'm going to start tying a horse in the ring and having my friends make random distractions to hopefully break him of that problem.



No pictures to share, but here's a pic of his Daddy. not sure if I posted this on an earlier page.

16.1 and 1400 pounds. Just Shockin' Y'all


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

He is lovely! Keep the pics coming lol


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Aww, he's such a sweet looking guy. I love appaloosas! 

You may have already said this, but what is his breeding? He looks so dainty, but that picture of his daddy doesn't look dainty at all!

I'm looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

He's halter bread, his pedigree is on the 1st page. Just Shockin Y'all is his sire, and All ways Always is his Dam (he's listed on all breed pedigree. link on 1st) 

He's filling out really well, but he's got a very short compact build. very very short backed.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

subbing


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Ah I see. I apologize, I did see the pedigree linked on the first post, but I didn't _see_ it, so to speak. I just jumped ahead to the pictures. His head looks very Arabian-like which is why I asked. 

He's lovely, and I look forward to more pictures!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Man, Dad is a looker!! /I love this thread


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

ptvintage said:


> Ah I see. I apologize, I did see the pedigree linked on the first post, but I didn't _see_ it, so to speak. I just jumped ahead to the pictures. His head looks very Arabian-like which is why I asked.
> 
> He's lovely, and I look forward to more pictures!


He does have a very Arabian like head. Nothing "Average/full size horse" fits him, I have to go down to cobb sizes. 

I've been asked a few times if he's got Arabian in him because of it, but if he does it's generations and generations and generations (etc) back.

He's 90% Foundation Appy


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I was looking through some old photo's of when I first got Sammy and am happy with the weight he's put on and his overall general better health. 

From the day I got him

















To yesterday. My friend got her snazzy camera out and snapped some pictures. Little mini-photoshoot before winter comes.




































































He still has a slight attitude problem. If he gets frustrated or mad with something his first reaction is to try to bite, which is immediately reprimanded. He swings his *** at people when he's free lunged in the ring, but it's really too large to do free-lunging in (we just did it for the pictures.) I think I got more of an exercise trying to get him to move than he did trotting around in circles. 

He.Is.So.Lazy.

Since I've had him I've taught him to:
.Pick up all four feet (he would kick if you tried)
.Stand for Farrier
.Tie
.Lunge
.Stand for the vet
.Yield hindquarters
.Yield Forequarters
.Back 
.Saddle broke
.Take a bit
.Blanket
.Broke to Ride (Very green)
and most recently
.Vacuum!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Wooah big improvement! Well done you! Now we need some riding photos lol


----------

